# Weed Identification. What type of weed might this be?



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey guys, its been quite a long time since i've been on here. I've spent tons of time learning about everything lawn care and putting together a plan for this season which i plan to share fairly soon. But right now i'm sort of stuck. I have a weed here that is either sedge/kyllinga or bermuda grass mabe? To a St.Augustine (floratam) lawn i've applied a dose of celcius 1 month ago, as well as dismiss 2 weeks ago, and sedge hammer @ 1/2 rate 1 week ago. This thing does not seem to be budging. In some places it looks slightly damaged but for the most part appears to be doing well. Any idea on what type of weed this might be?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like a hybrid bermuda grass.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Looks like a hybrid bermuda grass.


Thank you for your reply. Bermuda grass would explain why it isn't injured by the Celcius, Dismiss, or Sedge Hammer. Sigh........ Wish it was anything but Bermuda.


----------

